# Just had a spawn but bubble nest is disappearing!!!



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Just had a successful spawn and all the eggs were in the nest. I've take the female out but it seems the bubble is disappearing. I can actually see the eggs from above... 

Would this affect the hatching? Will the male remake the nest? 

The male still seems to be tending to the nest and scooping up any loose eggs that's detached from the nest....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Is your tank airtight?The male will rebuild the nest


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure the tank is covered.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Cold air can cause the bubbles to pop.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I noticed this morning the nest has almost completely gone but there are still eggs floating... I think some have gone (probably eaten by the male). 

The tank does have a lid but not airtight... I think I did notice the bubbles pop when I opened the lid to drop some food for the male. I was hoping the male would rebuild the nest but he hasn't really done much. The nest wasn't that big to start off with. 

I really hope some eggs will hatch but I wouldn't find until after work.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice btw... i will bear them in mind in future...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got home and sad to say the nest and all the eggs are gone...:-( 

Not sure what happened...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that  The male may have eaten them. If he is young, you could try again. 
I had a male that never made a bubble nest, just stuck them on the side of the styrofoam cup!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Your eggs might've not been infertile in the first place and that' why they weren't tended. Some males are just eggeaters no matter the precautions you take against it. 
A note for the future, it's best not to feed your male, specially so early after the egg release. I've fed males in the spawn tank because either they were not egg eaters or because they spent and extended amount of days in the tank but I always feed bloodworms instead of pellets as I think the shape of the eggs looks too much like the pellets and they might seem extra yummy for the male.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

i think the male did eat some of them as maybe some of them weren't fertilised. Anyway I do have a back up plan with 2 other CT pair but i might leave it a few more days to condition them a bit longer. The male has never spawned before but the female had her 1st spawn during my 1st attempt. I hope This combination will work. Both of them in their own separate tanks with IAL in there and feeding them bloodworms.


----------

